# Thoughts on what the flooding will do to the season in Nebraska



## moreladdict (Apr 4, 2016)

Please share on what you think flooding in Eastern Nebraska will do to the 2019 season


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

I really have no experience....but I've heard that it depends on how long the ground was covered and how much silt will be there. Maybe some spots will get washed with nutrients and be an explosion? I hope ya'll get into em good.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

the last big flood ruined my year, but it kinda depends on where your spots are but the next year was phenomenal


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

this year is most likely toast. Most particularly any spots water has sat on for any length of time. Hopefully the next several years will produce bumper crops.


----------



## NehocFish (Apr 7, 2019)

moreladdict said:


> Please share on what you think flooding in Eastern Nebraska will do to the 2019 season


It could be a good thing. The water may spread the spores around making it more likely for them to take.


----------



## Jason G (Apr 23, 2019)

I would think a lot of the low lands or river bottoms would be affected. But still have the hills unfortunately last year at this time I was already picking them in March. I’ve also heard the flooding could possibly be poisoning them? With all the crap that was in the water and seeped into the ground.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

A lot of the river bottoms currently have feet of sand spread throughout them, hopefully will eventually blow away within the next six months. 

Like KB said, the next 1-3 years will be a bumper crop. Don't know if it is always solid with spores spreading, but sure seems like that with combination of the ground dying off for a year helps immensely.

Heading down to central Kansas this weekend, hopefully hit the medium-sized yellows as I was about a week early when I traveled down there last Friday. This year is definitely the year of the tree hunters!


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

Would anyone want to go hunt together?? I have some spots I want to try. Have old spots too so not trying to steal spots. Lol


----------

